# My BFP and how my month went!!!!



## shell15

Well, today I got my BFP!! :happydance: I can barely believe it and I am so excited! I was going to wait and test tomorrow morning (the day AF was due) but I bought the test at the store this afternoon and couldn't help myself. As soon as my son was down for his nap I hit the bathroom and then paced around the bedroom for 3 minutes waiting...and here I am staring at a pale pink line. I feel so thankful. I thought maybe I would post here how the month went for me so maybe that could help someone else out that is having symptoms like I am and the BFP just hasn't come up yet....

What we did:
I started taking prenatals about a couple months before we started trying. I picked the brand that had the most folic acid in it as well as being high in all the other good stuff (I've been told folic acid boosts fertility). I started AF on 9/9 and was done by cd5. Hubby and I bd on cd's 6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13 and 14. I ovulated on either cd 12 or 13 according to Pink Pad but honestly, I have never been able to tell when I'm O so who knows for sure (that's why all the bd :blush:). The first few days we used a pillow under me and held my legs up in the air for about 15 minutes and the rest of the times I just layed still for awhile afterwards, about 30 minutes or so, before getting up. 

I feel like I started having symptoms right away but I'm sure most of the early stuff was coincidence. Here's how it broke down for me:
CD9 - HORRIBLE headache (like, I need to lay down and rest)
a little wave of nausea
CD10-mild headache
CD11 (possible O day)- small wave of nausea
slight dizziness starting
CD12 (possible O day/1DPO?) -slight dizziness
CD13 (possible O day/2DPO?) - slight dizziness
CD14 (3DPO?) - bad dizziness
tingling in bb's, like 'letdown' was when BFing
CD15 (4DPO?) - maybe slight dizziness but not much else
CD16 (5DPO?) - tingling bb's again
CD17 (6DPO?) - horrible dizziness
tired
awful lower backache
CD18 (7DPO?) - mild dizziness
really emotional
horrible headache
increased cm
CD19 (8DPO?) - about an hour of awful nausea, mouth watering like I was going to be sick
awful diarrhea for about an hour, then everything was fine!
just felt out of it, really irritable quickly, moody
CD20 (9DPO?) - slight dizziness
wave of nausea
increased cm
CD21 (10DPO?) - moody
*that night in the middle of the night I ended up getting really really sick....awful diarrhea and vomiting from about 1 AM to noon the next day. To the point of considering going to the hospital (with the listeria scare out there right now I thought maybe it was food poisening). So I don't know if my symptoms this day and the next are relevant because I really do feel like I had food poisening or a bug or something.
CD22 (10 DPO) - extremely nauseous, can't eat anything
HORRIBLE backache
very very dizzy 
awful headache
(again all this might be from sickness)
pinching, kinda sharp feeling in pelvic area, pulling?
CD23 (11 DPO) - all of a sudden aversion to some foods
moderate dizziness
lower backache
lots of cm 
pulling/pinching in pelvic area
CD24 (12 DPO) - dizzy
lower backache
lots of cm
nauseous 1/2way through meals
letdown feeling in bb's
pinching/sharp feeling in pelvic area
CD25 (13 DPO?) -Today!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
tingling in bb's
pinching in pelvic area
lower backache
dizzy

Three other weird things that I can't really remember when it happened but thought I'd mention for those interested. First, my cats have been all over me...which is normal, but they've been purring, which is not. (I mean, they purr, but not right away the second they just up next to me :winkwink: ) I can't sit for 2 seconds without all three of them coming over to me purring and rubbing on me. This happened with my DS so I wondered if it was a sign.

Second, I dreamt about my dear grandfather who passed away a few years ago. He was like my father and the only other time I've dreamt of him was when I was pregnant with my son. I woke up and almost started crying it had been so long since I'd dreamt of him. So that made me wonder as well. 

Lastly, I just felt it. I told DH that if I wasn't pregnant I needed to go see a doctor because something had to be wrong with me I felt so off. I just knew. I kept telling myself not to think that because I didn't want to be disappointed but I couldn't help the feeling. 

Also, I ended up taking 6 tests before I got my BFP, but they were all before 10 DPO so I pretty much knew beforehand they would be negative. So if you've taken a bunch of tests and they're all BFN don't give up, it's probably just not time yet!!!!

:dust: to everyone!!!! Thanks for reading :)


----------



## msp_teen

WOW Congratulations hun! Amazing, and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for sharing! x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxx


----------



## shell15

:hugs:


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## amiii

congrats!! h&h nine months :happydance:


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats hun!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bobrittany

Thank you for sharing your story!! Definitely gives me hope :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

What a fab post! Congratulations chick!! :happydance:


----------



## shell15

Thanks so much to everybody! :hugs: Bobrittany, glad I could help, definitely don't give up hope!!! 

Realized today I forgot to mention I had a really sore throat from about 3DPO to 10 DPO and also for the 2 days prior to when I tested I also had bad insomnia as well as hunger that I could not even handle...it woke me up my stomach had such awful hunger pains (when I could sleep LOL). Really bad hunger in the morning too.

Anyway! Thanks so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## Abii

shell15 said:


> Lastly, I just felt it. I told DH that if I wasn't pregnant I needed to go see a doctor because something had to be wrong with me I felt so off. I just knew. I kept telling myself not to think that because I didn't want to be disappointed but I couldn't help the feeling.

Haha i could of writen that part xp
im waiting to test until sunday and its killing me lol.
last night i got really emotional about nothing[i was actually doing my homework(i go to college)] lmao and i told him that i FEEL pregnant like its real this time and if i wasn't pregnant than there is definately something going on in my body and i need to go to the docot[i was crying] and df didn't know what to do, it was so sad, i mean i know he was trying to help but he just didnt know what to do lol.
i was really moody the past 2 days.
having slight cramps today but none like af[they are very mild, but uncomfortable] 
and CONGRATULATIONS! on your bfp:]
wish you a h&h 9 months:D


----------



## CuddleBunny

CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance: :dance:

Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :hugs:


----------

